# Firewire 400 to USB adapter



## Rhisiart (May 21, 2019)

I want to connect my old camera with a Firewire 400 connector to my new(ish) Mac mini. Does anyone know if you can a Firewire 400 connector to 2.0 USB adapter?

If not, can I get a Firewire to a Thunderbolt adapter?

My Mac mini is a late 2012 model.

Thank you.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 21, 2019)

? Your Late 2012 mini already has a firewire 800 port. Why not use that? 
All you need then is a FW400 to FW800 cable, such as this - 





						Monoprice 9-pin/4-pin BILINGUAL FireWire 800/FireWire 400 Cable, 6ft, Black - Monoprice.com
					

The IEEE 1394b serial interface, better known as FireWire® 800, doubles the speed of the older FireWire 400. It uses a newer 9-pin "beta" connector, which is incompatible with



					www.monoprice.com
				



 That is the smaller Firewire connector that would often be found on a camera (also known as a 4-pin)
If your camera has the larger 6-pin connector, then you could use this cable - https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=3542
(the description pages show a pretty clear picture of the cable ends, should help you be sure of what you might buy)

Or, if you really do need to use your thunderbolt port (maybe your Firewire 800 port is already in use), there's still Apple's Thunderbolt to Firewire 800 adapter. No longer sold by Apple, but not hard to find: https://eshop.macsales.com/item/Apple/MD464LLA/
(I give you permission to stop looking for a USB to Firewire adapter that works.  )


----------



## Rhisiart (May 21, 2019)

Thanks, DeltaMac!

(I give you permission to stop looking for a USB to Firewire adapter that works.  ) LOL


----------



## Rhisiart (May 22, 2019)

DeltaMac - my 2012 Mac mini comes with a Firewire 800 port. So I have purchased a Firewire 400 to Firewire 800 adapter and will see how that works.


----------

